# Beta test my new Ultimate Router Base



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

So I finally finished it, I've been teaching curved joinery for ten year, took 3 yrs to write a book about it, and the last year to design The Ultimate Router Base System, after 7 prototypes I think I have included every feature I could think of. I am looking for some beta testers. I will be placing my order to the factory in a few weeks and wanted to know if any one is interested, or at least has any suggestions on features that I have not included. Here is a link
https://imaginegrove.com/ultimate-router-base

Moderator - please let me know if this post is acceptable or should I be placing it in another location.
thank you
Scott


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scott what is this base supposed to do? Maybe you could post some pictures. We are always interested in something new and exciting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think looking for Beta testers here among the members is a great idea! If you were trying to actually sell it on the Forum there might be issues, but who better than some of the more uh, 'productive' (  ) members for getting feedback?
Best of luck with your project, Scott!!! 

*psst...Mike in Detroit comes to mind.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Scott what is this base supposed to do? Maybe you could post some pictures. We are always interested in something new and exciting.


There's a link for a video Don . Looks pretty neat imo


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

hawkeye10 said:


> Scott what is this base supposed to do? Maybe you could post some pictures. We are always interested in something new and exciting.


Don,

It looks like an offset base (obviously:smile which is a must if you do a lot of edge work.

It looks to have a built in circle jig

It looks to be a self centering jig for mortises as well.

The parallel slots work good as an edge guide, or attach a fence.

With a little imagination I think you could probably use it for a handful of other router tasks.

Unfortunately, as nice as a jig as it looks, I already have those bases covered.

Nice looking product, the price is reasonable based on the materials and where it is manufactured, and it supports a member of our community. Good luck, Scott!


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks interesting, how about some videos showing its uses in more detail, especially using the offset to follow the curves like on your tabletop 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks for posting here. I'd also suggest @MT Stringer Mike in Texas as a tester. He is one of the most active folks on the Forum.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice, Scott, and well thought out. Are you producing them locally to you or are they being built elsewhere? I use a router almost every day so this looks inviting, especially for beta testing.

David


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Scott, Is a vacuum attachment in this tools future?


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

thanks guys for all the feed back - I will try and answers most of the questions.
This all started with me trying to find a 1-1/2" & 2" OD template guide to offset a 1/2" bit to either side of the cutting line for curved joinery while teaching and writing a book about it. I couldn't find one and was making them out of MDF, acrylic, solid turning wood and what a PITA. 
Then I wanted a offset router base that would accept a template guide and couldn't find that either. Again, made them out of Baltic birch ply, even more of a PITA. SO...my son said have them made! I am a full time professional woodworker and not interested in making and selling tools but this did seem to fill a gap and allows you to work safer. More control = more precision = working safer. So I went for it. What a painful learning curve. David, I tried getting them made in the USA and the price would be 4x, this distressed me to no end. but one of my students at Marc Adams School said - "engineered and assembled in USA" a bit of a PR spin but I had to accept the global economy reality. A friend of mine did tour the factory outside of Shanghai, and at least it wasn't kids in a grass hunt. It was a state of the art CNC shop. 
I will be making more videos on each features - good idea Terry. The entire system has as many features as I could think of, please see the list and video on the link.
For the vacuum attachment Gary, I looked at a few other MFG's and figure whichever one you might have, it could simply be added. The base is Aluminum and can be easily drilled and tapped for other router accessories. Getting into plastic injection molding is too far above my head. Having a flat piece of aluminum milled was a challenge.
My last issue is trying to find the mounting base plate hole patterns for a Triton. I want to be sure my base fits it too. Anyone have any drawings or links?
thanks again.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have either but I have read that the Triton 2 1/4 HP router has the same hole pattern as the PC 7518. I saw it on the Internet so it has to be right... :grin:

David


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Scott,
I did not see which routers will fit. Could you share a list of those? I have the Bosch 1617.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would beta test it seeing how I do this work everyday, Ill have to think if I want to spend 100.00 to test something though.

This router plate is missing a quick change dust collection cup attachment like the Festool OF 2200 base plate has. I use the regular 2" deep cup and made a low profile slightly less than 3/4" deep collection I made myself(something Festool really should look into making).

I could never go from my OF2200 base plate to this simply for that reason alone.

1) It would be a great added feature to this apparently well designed and beefy router plate. If you are familiar with the OF2200 and how the quick release plate and dust collection cup works no explanation is needed. Otherwise I might have to take a picture of mine or link it out, This plate could work with a system like yours. 

All I do is radius work(well 90% anyhow), I read your books and always look for better ways, but for me dust collection has to be there. And though my router and shop are very well set up for dust collection, without a cup catching dust on the underside like the Onieda Dust plate plate shown in another thread here I just cant use something like this. The Oneida of course is a deep cup, but think of a second low profile cup a hair under 3/4".


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

ah, does your offset router base accept a template guide? Do you have a 1-1/2" O.D. template guide? that is made by the same MFG and has no slope, no wiggle. Does the template guide have a removable bushing like the little inlay bushing but this is super sized. Does your offset template guide have a removable center plate for larger bits. Does it have a 1/32 difference between edges so IF you need to kiss a cut a tad more then no need to move the fence, just use the shorter edge. I really have been thinking this out and couldn't find one that did what I wanted.
any feed back is much appreciated. Thanks
Scott


----------

